# 480sparky's Magical Mystical Mesmerizing Time Travel Thread



## 480sparky (Jun 6, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I purchased a new Plustex 8200i Ai film/slide scanner for the purpose of digitizing my slide & film collection from the 70's & 80's.

Having gotten the hang of it, I'm on my 4th Carousel tray (out of about 75!) Most of those shots are not worthy of posting, so I merely scan them in at 1200-pixel resolution, with a simply curves, contrast, saturation and WB adjustment and save as a JPEG.  

However, I have started to run into some of the 'keepers' I remember taking way back. Those images are scanned at the highest resolution possible and saved as a TIF.  Then I get to do what I could only dream of back then.... *really, truly* edit them.

So I've started this thread to share with you some of those keepers.  This is the first one out of the chute:







So sit back, enjoy the ride, and travel back in time with me!


Pentax ME Super
28mm/2.8 SMC at f/11
1/15 sec.
Kodachrome 25

(Yes, I carried a notebook back then!)


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a wonderful photo. And on Kodachrome too...


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## pixmedic (Jun 7, 2013)

This will be just like watching an episode of Doctor Who... Except without the cool effects and hot chick companions.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> This will be just like watching an episode of Doctor Who... Except without the cool effects and hot chick companions.



How do you know? :er:


----------



## KenC (Jun 7, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> This will be just like watching an episode of Doctor Who... Except without the cool effects and hot chick companions.



This entire forum is an episode of Doctor Who


----------



## sm4him (Jun 7, 2013)

That first one is really nice, sparky! And how cool that you still have your notes about it, too!
I carried a notebook back then too, but my notebooks have long since disappeared, lost in the shuffle of one of my moves, I guess.

Really looking forward to seeing some more of these!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)

sm4him said:


> That first one is really nice, sparky! And how cool that you still have your notes about it, too!
> I carried a notebook back then too, but my notebooks have long since disappeared, lost in the shuffle of one of my moves, I guess.
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing some more of these!



Alas, my notebooks got lost ages ago. Fortunately, I transferred the notes to the slide frame back then.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## oldhippy (Jun 7, 2013)

Great stuff is timeless, and this is great stuff.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 7, 2013)

Now I've got Dr. Who theme music and Simon & Garfunkel's Kodachrome competing to play in my head at the same time.  

Love your sunset.  Also I really like the rain on the window.  Great stuff!


----------



## Kenlv (Jun 7, 2013)

480sparky, are you in the union.  Im local 357 electrician?  Great pics by the way


----------



## Juga (Jun 7, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> Now I've got Dr. Who theme music and Simon & Garfunkel's Kodachrome competing to play in my head at the same time.
> 
> Love your sunset. Also I really like the rain on the window. Great stuff!



I agree. Absolutely stunning photos.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)

Kenlv said:


> 480sparky, are you in the union.  Im local 357 electrician?.....



No.  And what are you doing in LV?




Kenlv said:


> ....Great pics by the way



Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Jun 7, 2013)

Good job Sparky, good job.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## BlackSheep (Jun 8, 2013)

Great shots all of them! Keep 'em coming, this a turning into a really enjoyable thread


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > This will be just like watching an episode of Doctor Who... Except without the cool effects and hot chick companions.
> ...



It could get all timey wimey up in here at any moment


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 8, 2013)

Very nice so far! Looking forward to following this thread


----------



## Buckster (Jun 8, 2013)

I'm really enjoying this thread Sparky.  Great images, and it looks like you've really got a good handle on that new scanner.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)

Buckster said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread Sparky.  Great images, and it looks like you've really got a good handle on that new scanner.



It comes with SilverFast, which has a 'Workflow Pilot' thingy in it.  Supposed to be a step-by-step workflow assistant, using the settings suggested by the software.  But I couldn't get anything to look even _crappy_ when I tried it.  Everything looked like I had set the camera's exposure, then threw on an 80A filter.... they ended up dark and blue no matter what I did.

So I just adjust the curves, histogram and tweak the WB a bit after a prescan, then to a full scan with the changes.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Derrel (Jun 8, 2013)

This has already been a wonderful trip down memory lane. Keep a scannin'!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 10, 2013)

Pentax ME Super
50/4 SMC macro
+4 Close-up
Kodachrome 25
1/2 sec
f/8
Handheld
If you look close, you can see my silhouette in the middle of the flower.


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Jun 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Just don't get wibbly wobbly!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 10, 2013)

Whiskeyjack said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...



And don't even blink.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 12, 2013)

Pentax ME Super
50/1.7 SMC
1/30
f/8
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 12, 2013)

Ft. Laramie National Historic Site, 1983. Taken through the ruins of the Officer's Quarters.

Pentax ME Super
120/2.8
f/11
1/15 sec.
Kodachrome 25


----------



## MiFleur (Jun 12, 2013)

I love your images, they are wonderful!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 13, 2013)

Pentax ME Super
28mm
f/5.6
1/30
Kodachrome 25
Fort Laramie National Historic Site, Wyoming 1983


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2013)

Webster City, Iowa. 1985

And the dog was real.

Edit to add: Pentax ME Super
120/2.8
f/5.6
1/125
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 14, 2013)

Pecos River, NM 1979.

Pentax ME Super
28/2.8 SMC
f/8
1/125
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

Near Tererro, NM. 1979.

Pentax MX
50/4 macro SMC
1/30
f/8
Kodachrome 64


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 15, 2013)

Santa Fe, NM 1979

Pentax ME Super
50/1.7 SMC
f/4
1/8
Kodachrome 25
Sepia conversion created in post.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2013)

Northern New Mexico, 1983
Pentax ME Super
28/2.8 SMC
f/5.6
1/15
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2013)

One of my earliest works:  






1976
Pentax K1000
50/2
Kodachrome 64


----------



## KenC (Jun 17, 2013)

I love the "feel" of Branch and Window - good call not taking it straight on.

Hen and Eggs is nicely done - I've usually heard this referred to as Hen and Chicks.


----------



## CherylL (Jun 17, 2013)

Love them!  Subscribed.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2013)

Here's a couple you'll never get to see again in person:  The Sand Casino in 1990.  It was demolished in 1996:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

Really enjoying these 
Oddly I just finished processing a Daisy shot that looks incredible similar to your Aster lol


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 17, 2013)

South of Moab, Utah, 1983

Pentax ME Super
28/2.8 SMC
1/30
f/8
Kodachrome 25


----------



## gregtallica (Jun 18, 2013)

Awesome! I'd like to see more of those Moab shots, I was just there, want to see how different it looks now.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

gregtallica said:


> Awesome! I'd like to see more of those Moab shots, I was just there, want to see how different it looks now.



'Pert near everything I took there was of Wilson Arch.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

The Riviera, Las Vegas, 1990

Pentax MX
50/1.7 SMC
1 sec. (yes, 1 second... _handheld_!)
f/5.6
Kodachrome 64

This scaled-down version just does not do the image justice.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

Somewhere in California, 1987

I don't know why I like this one.  Maybe because it's family in the photo and it reminds me of fun times.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

Somewhere out west.


----------



## squirrels (Jun 18, 2013)

These are great. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 18, 2013)

squirrels said:


> These are great. Thanks for sharing them.



If you've enjoyed them half as much as I have bringing them to you, then I've enjoyed them twice as much as you. :lmao:


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 19, 2013)

Near Rosilla Peak, NM 1979

Pentax ME Super
50/1.7 SMC
1/30
f/5.6
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 20, 2013)

Valley of Fire, 1993

Pentax ME Super
50/1.7 SMC
f/8
1/30
Kodachrome 25


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 21, 2013)

That Riviera one would look awesome big in a rec/games room!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2013)

Pentax ME Super
28/2.8 SMC
f/4
1/15
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2013)

Pentax MX
50/1.7 SMC
f/8 
1/2 sec
Kodachrome 64


----------



## snowbear (Jun 21, 2013)

Another thread with a whole lotta good!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 21, 2013)

Las Vegas, 1993
Pentax ME Super
50/1.7 SMC
f/8
1/15
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2013)

New Mexico, 1977
Pentax ME Super
120/2.8
f/4
1/30
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 22, 2013)

Valley of Fire, Nevada 1991

Pentax ME Super
28/2.8
f/8
1/30
Kodachrome 25


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 23, 2013)

............


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2013)

Pentax MX
300mm
f/5.6
1/60
Kodachrome 64


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 28, 2013)

From June, 1993

Pentax MX
28/2 SMC
1/30
f/5.6
Kodachrome 64


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2013)

Pentax MX
28/2 SMC
1/15
f/11
Kodachrome 64

Monochrome conversion done in post.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2013)




----------

